# Professor embarrassing students in front of class



## Idontevengohere (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm a sophomore in college and I am taking a class with a super sassy professor. She is really funny but she can go to 0 to 100 really fast. Anyway, during the first week of class she kicked out 2 people from class and asked them to take the class with a different professor (in front of everyone btw, it's not like she talked to them in private) and that was really awkward bc they didn't really do anything (my opinion) -they didn't stop asking questions and she thought that was disrespectful. 
Well, today a weird thing happened. We got our first exam back and she started to discuss everyone's grades in front of the class. I didn't mind it because I got an A but I felt bad for those who didn't.
Right after she called a girls name and said (in front of everyone) that she should drop the class because she got a F, she also said her participation grade is zero (the girl is really shy and I think she doesn't participate bc she feels uncomfortable), and she also mentioned the girl skipped some classes which makes her do not like her. It was so sad bc I looked at the girls face right after she said all that **** and the girl was trying not to cry but tears were falling down her face. 
I don't got anything to do with the situation but I felt really bad with everything that happened. I wanted to go hug the girl but I don't really know her and I also felt like maybe she wanted space. I've never dealt with a professor like this one, is this normal?? What a savage


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Your teacher doesn't understand that grades should be a private issue. This definitely not normal, and all the professors that I know would never announce a student's grades for the class to hear. On one hand, if I had this teacher I would be super motivated to study for the exams since I wouldn't want to be publicly embarrassed, but on the other hand, I feel like this is a harsh punishment for those who didn't do as well. I mean they already failed the exam, why add insult to injury and make them hate themselves more.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

This makes me furious. Report her to the faculty, administration, another professor - anybody with authority who will listen. Ideally, behaviour like this would put her career at serious risk.


----------



## AnitaMelissaX (Sep 28, 2017)

Oh God this would make me incredibly uncomfortable and sad , I can completely relate to how that girl must feel as I have faced harsh judgement from tutors for not attending. It is not normal or okay and you're right to feel as though it was not right. Even if you don't know the girl that well maybe you could just mention to her that you thought what the teacher did was unfair and wrong, it would probably mean a whole lot to her and help her stop feeling embarrassed or like a failure.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I've never had a teacher quite that bad but I have had ones that went on pathetic power trips and got off from embarrassing the students. Idk, but she does deserve to be complained about if you want to take that route. Humiliating students to the point of tears in front of the whole class is obviously poor conduct on her behalf. Sounds like her empathic capacity is garbage.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

While unprofessional, it's also a life reality. I'm neither defending or condoning, but telling you that this happens in the workplace. You'll run into supervisors, coworkers, etc., that choose to criticize openly in public.

University should be an education in both subject matter and in life.

I'm sorry that you or others are experiencing this, but accepting that is something you could face in your life and how to deal with it will make you stronger for it.


----------



## Klonoah (Sep 16, 2017)

Yeah, I agree with everyone, make a complaint about the professor. I had a similar teacher and she picked on me and I was traumatized for life  teachers can be bullies too


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Klonoah said:


> Yeah, I agree with everyone, make a complaint about the professor. I had a similar teacher and she picked on me and I was traumatized for life  teachers can be bullies too


This is true too. I was bullied by a couple of teachers as well and publicly embarrassing you is one of their favourite things to do.


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

How has no one told her to **** off? I know I would if I saw a professor treating a student that way! I don't care if I would get in trouble with grades or anything. That's messed up.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

What subject is that class?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, the problem is not what she said..but how she said it. Things like that need to be discussed privately, one on one between teacher and student.
Back in high school, my Chem teacher used to always leave his grade book open to everyone too look at.


----------

